# Knacken bei Granite Chief



## BassTee (14. Juni 2012)

Habe bei meinem Granite Chief 4 (2012) seit einiger Zeit ein nerviges Knacken im  vorderen Bereich. 

Das Knacken tritt beim Druck auf den Lenker sowie  bei starker, kurzer Betätigung der Vorderradbremse auf. Leider  konnte ich die genaue Herkunft des Geräusches bis jetzt nicht orten.  Ausschließen kann ich allerdings die Verbindung Lenker/Vorbau, die hab  ich zerlegt, gereinigt, mit Montagepaste versehen und mit einem  Drehmomentschlüssel wieder montiert.

Bevor ich jetzt  weiter mache und den Steuersatz etc. auseinander nehme, wollte ich  fragen ob einer von Euch schon mal das gleiche Problem hatte und mir bei  der Ursachenforschung einen Tipp geben kann.

Danke!!!!


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Juni 2012)

BassTee schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem Granite Chief 4 (2012) seit einiger Zeit ein nerviges âKnackenâ im  vorderen Bereich.
> 
> Das âKnackenâ tritt beim Druck auf den Lenker sowie  bei starker, kurzer BetÃ¤tigung der Vorderradbremse auf. Leider  konnte ich die genaue Herkunft des GerÃ¤usches bis jetzt nicht orten.  AusschlieÃen kann ich allerdings die Verbindung Lenker/Vorbau, die hab  ich zerlegt, gereinigt, mit Montagepaste versehen und mit einem  DrehmomentschlÃ¼ssel wieder montiert.
> 
> ...



Leichtes Knacken hab ich auch mal.
Selber bereich wie du ihn beschrieben hast.

StÃ¶ren tuts aber nicht weiter und Ursache - keine Ahnung. ^^

Ist halt auch so eine Auslegungssache... was ist knacken... wie laut ist knacken usw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (21. Juni 2012)

Knack-Weg-Thread schon durchgegangen?


----------



## lukistrike22 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte auch ein knacken aus dem vorderen Bereich .
Hab es dann im Zuge der Erstinspektion untersuchen lassen ... 

Und siehe da .. das knacken kam aus der Gabelkrone (Granite Chief 8 2012)


----------



## Deleted 224116 (8. Juli 2012)

Also wenn ich bei mir den Lenker ganz nach rechts oder links ausschlage, also drehe, dann knackt es auch ganz leise und ganz kurz ein mal..... beim fahren hab ich es nicht mehr gehört.... ich weiß nicht obs schlimm ist oder ob man da was machen muss, also bisher alles prima und habe nicht den Eindruck dass es schlimm ist.


----------

